# Not running once heated up.



## ibosley (Mar 6, 2007)

I've got a 87' with a V6 in it. It sat for three years after the MAF went out. I found another sensor for cheap and slapped it in there and it ran fine, until it heated up. I would be driving and it would start missing and bucking, and I could see fuel vapor coming out of the duel exhaust on both sides. It has this problem to this day. 

I have replaced the fuel pressure regulator since the excess fuel coming out indicated it was either a)getting too much fuel, or b) not getting a good spark. I have also replaced the ignition coil. The fuel pump primes fine. 

What irritates me is that it runs like new until it has been running for about 10 minutes. The only thing I can think of is that the distributor is bad. I'm confident this is an electrical problem of some sort, and everything points to either it being bad or the replacement MAF is getting hot and not performing to spec. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like the ignition module is failing. Typically when they are going bad, they start to fail as they get hotter and cause intermittant spark to eventually no start. After they cool off, they will often work fine until they get heated up again.


----------



## ibosley (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, are you talking about this part:

Buy BWD Ignition Control Module CBE586P at Advance Auto Parts

If so that would be great, I can find those a dime a dozen at the junk yard. And it is even easy to get to.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they are located in the dizzy (cant pull up your link)


----------



## ibosley (Mar 6, 2007)

The link shows the thing that plugs into the ignition coil. It looks like a heat sink with a wire harness coming out each side. 

It is called "BWD Ignition Control Module". The only other part listed on advanceauto is "Lisle Ignition Module", it looks like an oven knob. Which one of these is the culprit?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> they are located in the dizzy (cant pull up your link)


Not in 87 VG30i's... His link was for the Power transistor (which is also referred to as the ICM) located next to the coil. Inside the distributor you only have the crank angle sensor, which could also be a cause of the problem. Crank angle sensor is not available seperately from the distributor.


----------



## ibosley (Mar 6, 2007)

So the crank angle sensor is inside the distributor and could have also failed? Or should I start with the ICM located next to the coil?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, the proper answer would be to get a factory service manual, get the vehicle to duplicate the problem then test the componants per the service manual procedure. That said, when I worked for Nissan, I would borrow a power transistor from the parts dept. and swap it for a road test to see if it corrected the problem. If that didn't work, I had a spare, used distributor handy for testing purposes. That's part of the advantages to working for a dealership and only working on one make of vehicle.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

smj999smj said:


> Not in 87 VG30i's... His link was for the Power transistor (which is also referred to as the ICM) located next to the coil. Inside the distributor you only have the crank angle sensor, which could also be a cause of the problem. Crank angle sensor is not available seperately from the distributor.


your right... I am not thinking old school, enough lol


----------



## ibosley (Mar 6, 2007)

I replaced the ignition control module, the one that is a heat sink and has two wiring harnesses coming out of it. Now instead of it running fine when it is cold it sits there and misses/lopes. It is a similar story to when the MAF went out but I don't think it could be it again. 

Should I proceed to replace the distributor or is there a way I can test it to make sure that it is the case? It seems to me like there would be a computer code for that particular issue but I'm not sure that it is. I haven't been a Nissan enthusiast for several years and forgot how to even check the codes in that thing. From what I remember you turn the switch to test mode, and turn the key over and count the green and red flashes. However, all it has done recently is this: RG once, RG twice, RG three times, RG four flashes, it repeats that cycle over and over and over. What does it mean?


----------

